# Protection Trainers in CT?



## Opossum (Apr 13, 2021)

( Sorry If I make any mistakes! This is my first time posting )

Hello, due to recent circumstances I have decided to finally look for a protection trainer for my 1 year old GSD Raelon. It has been something I have been thinking about since she was 7 months old. The problem is I am having trouble locating available protection trainers in Connecticut. I was wondering if anybody might have any advice / information on protection trainers located in or near Ct? I apologize again if I made any mistakes, I have been lurking on this forum for awhile and finally decided to make an account!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Check this place out....






Quinebaug Schutzhund Club – Schutzhund is not a hobby, it's a lifestyle







quinebaugschutzhund.org





Also check out Julie Blanding. She is in RI and trains in MA. She does 1:1 OB training. She can probably point you in the right direction. Here is an old video of Julie with her dog 












Coaching Sessions with Julie Blanding • Pack of Paws Professional Dog Training


To schedule your lessons, please call Julie directly at (401) 219-1157 For Competitive Obedience, IPO (FKA Schutzhund), French Ring, Mondioring and Police K9s.




www.packofpawsdogtraining.com


----------

